# Alsa sound / ATI

## dbk-gravity

Langsam nähere ich mich einen kompletten System.

Es fehlt nur noch der Ton. Bze ich höre nix, ansonsten müsste es gehen. Keine Fehler etc beim starten den soundsystems. Mit alsamixer set bla bla hab ich auch alles aufgedreht. Trotzdem Totenstille.

Ich nutze noch einen Genkernel den ich aber langsam gut entrümpelt habe.

Meine Hardware ist ein Notebook mit ATI Cipsatz. Die ALSA Matrix sagt das es ATIxp ist.

Erst wollte ich strickt nach Skript vorgehen, habe in die make.conf den ALSA Parameter gesetzt und wollte die Treiber emergen. Ging aber nicht. Dann hab ich mal genauer in der kernel config geguckt und meine Karte wurde sogar angeboten.

Modul gebaut, alsa-utils gemergt. Alsa in den autostart, reboot und so für mich sieht alles gut aus.

Was kanns noch sein?

----------

## dakjo

Hast die Karte nach dem start dann auch unmutet?

----------

## dbk-gravity

Jupp,

nach dem alsa guide alles unmute was unmuten kann.

*kratz am Kopf*

----------

## b3cks

Hast du die Boxen auch an und wenn ja auch eingestöpselt?  :Very Happy: 

Überprüf mal, ob die module auch geladen sind, obwohl sie es sollten. Hast ja selber gesagt, dass es keine Fehlermeldung gibt.

Sonst versuch mal in der Console mit einem Prog, z.B. aplay, was abzuspielen. Vielleicht geben die dir eine Fehlermeldung aus.

----------

## dbk-gravity

Das ist ein Notebook!

Die ollen Quitschlautsprechen hab ich noch nicht ausgebaut, auch wenn es mir danach ist. :Wink: 

also schon mal eine Fehlerquelle weniger.

Ich hab auch mal auf Verdacht Windows gebootet weil die Befürchtung hatte das mit der Fn Taste die Soundkarte stummgemacht wurde. Das sollte auch wengfallen.

lsmod sagt:

```

snd_atiixp geladen aber 0

snd_ac97_codec 1 zeigt auf snd_atiixp

```

amixer output

```

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 63

  Front Left: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 63

  Front Left: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 63

  Mono: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 63

  Mono: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line-In As Surround',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 28 [90%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 28 [90%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic As Center/LFE',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Video',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on] Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Mono: 3 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono: Playback 15 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix Mono',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Duplicate Front',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

```

----------

## dbk-gravity

Das ist ein Notebook!

Die ollen Quitschlautsprechen hab ich noch nicht ausgebaut, auch wenn es mir danach ist. :Wink: 

also schon mal eine Fehlerquelle weniger.

Ich hab auch mal auf Verdacht Windows gebootet weil die Befürchtung hatte das mit der Fn Taste die Soundkarte stummgemacht wurde. Das sollte auch wengfallen.

lsmod sagt:

```

snd_atiixp geladen aber 0

snd_ac97_codec 1 zeigt auf snd_atiixp

```

amixer output

```

Simple mixer control 'Master',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 63

  Front Left: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'PCM',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 31 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Surround',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 63

  Front Left: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

  Front Right: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Center',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 63

  Mono: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'LFE',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 63

  Mono: Playback 63 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Line',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Line-In As Surround',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'CD',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 28 [90%] [on] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 28 [90%] [on] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [on]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mic As Center/LFE',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Boost (+20dB)',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mic Select',0

  Capabilities:

  Mono:

Simple mixer control 'Video',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Phone',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Mono: Playback 0 [0%] [off]

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Capture channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on] Capture [on]

Simple mixer control 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA',0

  Capabilities: volume volume-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: 0 - 3

  Mono: 3 [100%]

Simple mixer control 'PC Speaker',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Limits: Playback 0 - 15

  Mono: Playback 15 [100%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Aux',0

  Capabilities: pvolume pswitch pswitch-joined cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Playback 0 - 31

  Front Left: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

  Front Right: Playback 0 [0%] [off] Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Capture',0

  Capabilities: cvolume cswitch cswitch-joined

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Limits: Capture 0 - 15

  Front Left: Capture 0 [0%] [on]

  Front Right: Capture 0 [0%] [on]

Simple mixer control 'Mix',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Mix Mono',0

  Capabilities: cswitch cswitch-joined cswitch-exclusive

  Capture exclusive group: 0

  Capture channels: Front Left - Front Right

  Front Left: Capture [off]

  Front Right: Capture [off]

Simple mixer control 'Duplicate Front',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

Simple mixer control 'External Amplifier',0

  Capabilities: pswitch pswitch-joined

  Playback channels: Mono

  Mono: Playback [on]

```

----------

## dbk-gravity

Muhaa... das ist ja schon fast peinlich.

also ich hab aus Jux und Dollerei noch mal alsa aus dem kernel rausgenommen und die alsa driver so gebaut.

das Ergebnis was das gleiche. ich höre nix.

aus verzweiflung hab eich aber mal kopfhörer an das Notebook angeschlossen. 

Ich wollte es nicht glauben aber da war ton!

Ich dache immer in den Stecker ist ein mechanischer Schalter der wenn ein Klinkenstecker eingesteckt wird die Internen Boxen ausschaltet.

Ist das auch schon per Software realisiert?

In den Mixer hab ich jedenfalls alles angemacht und hochgedreht was geht.

Wie bekomme ich nun die internen LSP ans funktionieren.

PS: 

hängt nicht so viel form PC. das wetter ist gerade viel zu geil.  :Smile: 

----------

## nicstange

Ich habe auch einen Laptop (Targa Traveller 826) und genau das gleiche Problem,

also wenn einer weiß, wie's geht, wäre es sehr nett, die Lösung hier zu veröffentlichen!

----------

## Vortex375

Möglicherweise sind die internen Lautsprecher ein extra Gerät?

Was sagt "cat /proc/asound/devices"?

----------

## nicstange

nic@localhost ~ $ cat /proc/asound/devices

 17: [0- 1]: digital audio playback

 16: [0- 0]: digital audio playback

 24: [0- 0]: digital audio capture

  0: [0- 0]: ctl

  1:       : sequencer

 33:       : timer

----------

## Vortex375

```
 17: [0- 1]: digital audio playback 
```

Gut, versuch mal als device "hw:0,1" anzugeben. Möglicherweise funktioniert das, vieleicht handelt es sich bei dem Gerät aber auch um etwas anderes (wie z.B. Digitalausgang, falls es an dem Laptop sowas gibt).

----------

## nicstange

Vielen Dank an die Helfer dieses Forums!

Problembeschreibung:

lspci ergibt auf meinem Targa Traveller 826:

0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

0000:00:14.6 Modem: ATI Technologies Inc ATI SB400 - AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

Kernel-gelieferte Alsa-Treiber geben Sound normal (ohne Optionen) geladen nur über Kopfhörerausgang wieder, obwohl die Volume-Einstellungen via alsamixer korrekt sind

Lösung:

Das Modul 'snd-atiixp' der Alsa-Treiber muss mit der Option 'ac97_quirk=alc_jack' geladen werden.

Version der alsa-driver:

Ich habe das offizielle aktuelle Gentoo-Package benutzt.

cat /proc/asound/version ergibt:

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.10.

Compiled on Dec  2 2005 for kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r2.

BEMERKUNG: Diese Lösung schließt nicht aus, das die Alsa-Treiber, die mit den Kernel-sourcen mitgeliefert werden mit der genannten Option funktionieren, ich habe es aber bis jetzt nur mit dem Gentoo-Package versucht. 

VIELEN DANK an alle Helfer!

Nicolai Stange

 [/list]

----------

## nicstange

Die Möglichkeit hatte ich schon versucht, ist aber leider nicht die Lösung gewesen...

aplayer -Dhw:0,1  ...  ging irgendwohin, aber weder in meine Lautsprecher, noch in meine Kopfhörer.

----------

